# Picture of my best buddy in the whole world at a 3-d shoot today



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Little fella shot a 276 and today at our club in N.W. Ohio (Mudjaw Bowmen)
He finished first in the Cubs class. Just real proud of him and wanted to post a couple pics of him. Thanks for looking.

Scott


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Thats awesome!!!


----------



## osuhunter2011 (Feb 13, 2009)

So awesome to see a father and his child as best buds! Praise the Lord for my father and the amazing friendship we have!!! This is truly a blessing to see!!!


----------



## BOWGUY007 (Jan 19, 2003)

that is grea,I'm taking out my son tomorrow for the first time.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats super! He is gonna be passing you up in no time......I've not beat my son yet and hes a newbie to this sport......


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats to both of you guys.Great shooting on his part .


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Hell ya! That is fantastic man, great quality time!


----------



## hoyt316 (Mar 7, 2006)

Look's like he's a number one buddy to me :set1_applaud:


----------



## wrp (Jun 19, 2009)

congrats to the little fella, looks like it was a great weekend for a few of us.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

he shot the same score as my first 3d shoot.. someone is going to go pro someday!


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone! I am truly blessed to have such a wonderful little man! He loves to shoot and he can't seem to get enough of it.


----------



## deerhunter7273 (Mar 22, 2010)

that is great. give him a high five from me.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Thats what it all about.

DB


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lucky little guy! He's even got his own quiver....I'm jealous lol. That's neat man, good to get them started young.


----------



## 3-d buster x4 (Feb 12, 2011)

thats awesome:thumbs_up congrats young fella , stick with little buddy and some day we will watch you on tv kicking butt =0) ''give some credit to pops though lol ""


----------



## EROS (Feb 15, 2004)

A champ in the making. And looks like you can save some money on boots next year. I hope my grand son picks it up in a few years


----------



## NoFences4Me (Jan 22, 2009)

EROS said:


> A champ in the making. And looks like you can save some money on boots next year. I hope my grand son picks it up in a few years


He has some black boots that fit him but he wanted some camo ones. He doubles up on the socks so the don't fit too bad, he will certainly be able to wear them again next year.


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

That is awesome


----------



## Artorius (May 28, 2011)

Thats cool. I love shooting with my little buddy too. He just started using a release a couple days ago. He thinks he is a big guy now.


----------



## Jeff Patrick (Mar 5, 2005)

That is Awsome:first:


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

cool beans!


----------



## jjw3 (Mar 20, 2006)

thats awesome. I have one too. He's 13 now though and I'm as proud as can be. Shoot straight. Forgot to add, as they get better, It's harder to beat them which is seldom.


----------



## woodyw333 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats AWESOME!! Congrats!! Mine is 10 and getting into it more and more every week!!


----------



## Kighty7 (Feb 7, 2004)

Great job!


----------



## TheScOuT (May 9, 2011)

Great stuff! 

I just bought my son (8 years old) his first bow, a PSE Mini Burner. He cannot stop shooting it! I'll show him the picture of your son and the trophy and maybe he'll want to shoot at the local club tourneys!


----------



## bobdvm (Jul 5, 2009)

Coolest part of life. Let it rollll !


----------



## stjs45 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thats awesome!!! I take my little girl, shes 4 and she likes it too. Keep up the good work dad!!


----------



## Gary Wiant (Dec 7, 2008)

My son and I shoot together also, he is 17 now and I rarely beat him. The only thing I have found that is more fun then spending time with my children is spending time with them outdoors.

An old timer told me long ago, that if you teach your kids to hunt, you won't have to hunt for your kids.

Good luck & God Bless


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Nice


----------

